# Escaped Pets



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 10, 2017)

Like the hobby needs any more bad publicity after the last few weeks

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...h/news-story/f793ddb29313fc9efd1bf31c489c43dd


----------



## Buggster (Mar 10, 2017)

Mistakes happen- all I can say is good on the owner for getting a warning out there.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 10, 2017)

Buggster said:


> Mistakes happen- all I can say is good on the owner for getting a warning out there.



Warning? Lol, its all over channel 7, including interviews with the neighbors who are of course in uproar.
You just know it's going to turn up in the house in a week or 2.


----------



## alichamp (Mar 10, 2017)

So here's what I'm wondering. When a captive snake escapes and then does turn up again soon, or later, but not in the owner's house, How can everyone be sure it is the same snake? ie Is there any burden of proof needed from the licenced reptile keeper that the found snake is indeed the same snake (and, say not another one they bought, or a "replacement" snake found 'elsewhere')?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 10, 2017)

when a snake escapes it usually doesn't go far,when our darwin escaped we searched everywhere or so we thought,2 weeks later when my son had given up I heard a bang in his room and there it was 2 metres from his tank knocking over books.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 11, 2017)

Can't speak for other articles, but this particular one doesn't seem too bad, it was pretty unbaised and gave good information. 
I didn't see the words 'man-eating' anywhere afterall.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 12, 2017)

Iguana said:


> Can't speak for other articles, but this particular one doesn't seem too bad, it was pretty unbaised and gave good information.
> I didn't see the words 'man-eating' anywhere afterall.


Which is unusual for the Adelaide Advertiser/Adelaide Now.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 14, 2017)

Would you believe it.......found in the home it 'escaped from'.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 14, 2017)

Right where most of us thought it would turn up. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 14, 2017)

WOW who would have thought?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 16, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Would you believe it.......found in the home it 'escaped from'.


It's the warms! All the warms!


----------



## Buggster (Mar 16, 2017)

This begs the question- how the heck do you lose a 2m python in an apartment and not be able to find it?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 16, 2017)

We lost a 6 ft jungle for a few hours; found it in the same room, in a box of photo albums, after tearing the room apart.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 23, 2018)

yikes!


----------



## cement (Jan 23, 2018)

alichamp said:


> So here's what I'm wondering. When a captive snake escapes and then does turn up again soon, or later, but not in the owner's house, How can everyone be sure it is the same snake? ie Is there any burden of proof needed from the licenced reptile keeper that the found snake is indeed the same snake (and, say not another one they bought, or a "replacement" snake found 'elsewhere')?



With photos champ. Every python has unique markings.


----------



## CaitlinK (Feb 27, 2018)

alichamp said:


> So here's what I'm wondering. When a captive snake escapes and then does turn up again soon, or later, but not in the owner's house, How can everyone be sure it is the same snake? ie Is there any burden of proof needed from the licenced reptile keeper that the found snake is indeed the same snake (and, say not another one they bought, or a "replacement" snake found 'elsewhere')?


Hi, my Exotics/Reptile Vet microchips pythons, and that's proof!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 27, 2018)

Well i woke up this morning and noticed my RSP enclourse door was open about 50mm and I thought.. hmmmmmmm so after checking the enclourse yep she was gone.. done a runner I had a frantic 15 mins search on the room and found nothing... 
After worrying all day about coming to terms with she might me gone I came home turned the room upside down and in the last box on the kids toy room there she was snug as a bug and having a snooze.. I have promptly put her back and secured the cage.. that was the first escapee I have ever had and have been keeping on and off since 95.. what a relief, but most if all I hope she has a good stretch and explore 


Instagram: murph_BTK


----------

